# Arcadia T5 Tube light tests?!?!



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey Guys! 

Considering purchasing the new T5 uv bulb from Arcadia, 

Just wondered if anyone had got chance to test them out yet and see how far the uvb actually travels? 

Ive got a rather tall viv that im struggling to find a suitable uv solution for!  

Let me know!


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

Im using a arcadia mv bulb in a 4ft tall viv and its awsome! befor eI have this bulb the plant at the bottom of the viv weren't growing very well but now they are growing like weeds! I know its not the same product but I highly recommend acradia products! dont know how much that helps you though :blush:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Depalmer said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Considering purchasing the new T5 uv bulb from Arcadia,
> 
> ...


We have tested them and we get up to around 18" at next to no loss of uv


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello, if you send me the details and species kept I can make a recommendation from the figures I have. As a rule of thumb the high output T5 lamps can be safely used in a 3foot high viv, when used with a reflector. This would provide more u.v.b at 30" than a T8 would at 18" ish, every viv is slightly different. The animals will need to be able to climb within 12-18" of the lamp itself to get the full benefit.

John courteney-smith. Arcadia products. 




Depalmer said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Considering purchasing the new T5 uv bulb from Arcadia,
> 
> ...


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

is t5, t5 cus i have a t5, uv and heat bulb i thought t5 didnt give of uv just light ???


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

A high output T5 lamp is entirely different from a standard T5 lamp. The T number just denotes tube width, I.e T8 is one inch, T12 inch and a half and T5 is five eights of an inch, high output T5 is a slim T5 lamp that uses high output and electronic tech to emit 3 times more visible light and u.v. They have to be run on energy efficient and flicker free electronic ballasts.

These are very powerful lamps. A d3 plus high output T5 has a very similar u.v output to a M.V lamp, but this emission is produced right along the lamp, end to end. Not just in a tight beam associated with M.V.

John courteney-smith. Arcadia products. 





crazyg said:


> is t5, t5 cus i have a t5, uv and heat bulb i thought t5 didnt give of uv just light ???


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

*Scare stories!*

I keep hearing all these stories and im rather scared about putting my beardie into this viv. The last thing i want to do is give her MBD  

but ive already spent a fair bit on converting it, so dont want to just throw it all away. 

All i need is confirmation that a T5 12% *WOULD DEFINITELY BE GOOD ENOUGH?! *and provide sufficient levels of UV at a distance of around 25" (Bearing in mind the basking spot will be within 12") 

If not, i swear im gonna cry :'(


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

If the animal can climb to within 12-18" of the lamp it will be fine, make sure you use the correct reflector and arrange the viv so that your animal can u.v regulate.

You should be fine, but without seeing the viv it's very hard to be specific.

Kind regards

John courteney-smith. Arcadia products




Depalmer said:


> I keep hearing all these stories and im rather scared about putting my beardie into this viv. The last thing i want to do is give her MBD
> 
> but ive already spent a fair bit on converting it, so dont want to just throw it all away.
> 
> ...


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

*Long time*

Its been a while since i posted on here, and this project has been on hold for a long while now. But i've just picked it back up and im about to start grouting on my fake rock wall. But before i do that, i just wanted to make sure i wont be needing to make any adjustments and be needing to add in an extra UV light. So in response to your last comment, i will take a picture of the viv in its current state and post it up later this evening and see what your opinons are. 

Cheers!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

No if you set it up as I suggested and provide climbing areas to create this photo gradient you will be fine

You must use the correct reflector to make this work properly

John


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of photo last night, kinda got distracted by the new iphone update (GEEK!) and having to work. Ill get this sorted later  

Just a quick question, im currently pricing up my T5 lights and extras and not sure what size bulb to use, Im thinking the 39w which is 34" long and my viv is just a little over 35" so its gonna be a tight squeeze. Do you know how much extra length the cables will add on? 

Cheers!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I would use the D3+ 24w lamp fitted at the hot end, this would fit with plenty of space to ensure a decent photo gradient,

You must use the reflector though

John




Depalmer said:


> Sorry for the lack of photo last night, kinda got distracted by the new iphone update (GEEK!) and having to work. Ill get this sorted later
> 
> Just a quick question, im currently pricing up my T5 lights and extras and not sure what size bulb to use, Im thinking the 39w which is 34" long and my viv is just a little over 35" so its gonna be a tight squeeze. Do you know how much extra length the cables will add on?
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok Cheers John, you've been a great help so far


----------

